# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Black Pastel

## JLC

The Black Pastel is a co-dominate color and pattern morph. This is a somewhat subtle morph and can can be tricky to differentiate from the Cinnamon. Black Pastels have a very similar alien-head pattern as the Cinnamon, but they tend to have more black squiggly/speckled patterns inside of their alien heads.  Some speculate that the Black Pastel and Cinnamon are just two different lines of the same morph.  This is an obvious speculation because they both have the same super form (a patternless, dark brown/black snake with a clear white belly) even when bred to each other.

The Black Pastel was first produced by Gulf Coast Reptiles in 2002. 


Ian G line - Ch^10


Ian G line - Ch^10


Lolo76


Lolo76


Lolo76


m00kfu


m00kfu


m00kfu


VPI Blacksatin - jsmorphs2 - Jess DeMarco


wapadi


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos


Gulf Coast Reptiles line - deborah - Deborah Stewart


Gulf Coast Reptiles line - deborah - Deborah Stewart


Gulf Coast Reptiles line - deborah - Deborah Stewart


Gulf Coast Reptiles line - deborah - Deborah Stewart

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Metal Monkey Exotics
Stewart Reptiles
West Coast Jungle

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

Cape_Fear_Exotics (06-25-2019),Christopher De Leon (09-11-2011),coreypreston0107 (10-10-2015),Kukulkan.213 (02-21-2015),_Ogre_ (07-03-2012),SKK_Reptiles (01-18-2018),Slither Seeker (02-02-2017)

----------

